# Ermine Spots and Hoof Colour



## Canuck (May 6, 2012)

So, I have another question.( Probably getting sick of me,lol.)
Can ermine spots influence the colour of horses hooves?
So, normally horses with white marking on lower legs generally have white hooves, but a horse I know has ermine spots on all ( her legs), and all 4 of them are black. (But one has a tiny white streak running through it.)
Is this correct or just chance?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Sure can! My mare has a big stripe on her hoof coming right out of her ermine spot.

This is the best picture I could find that you can see it on. Ignore the herpderp expression.


----------



## Canuck (May 6, 2012)

Cool! Here is the horse I was talking about
Note, not my horse,so ignore the feet.( But do have permission to post these pictures)


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Huh, I've never noticed that! I'll have to look at Bandit's hooves today. He's got at least one spot but I think all of his feet are striped.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

my horse is like that. she has 2 white socks with ermines and all her feet are black =]


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

Luna has ermines on her front feet, and striped front hooves, but the stripes aren't "related" to the ermines in the sense that they're at the same point of the hoof. On her near hind, she's got a partial coronet marking, but an all-black hoof. I don't think the existence - or not - of ermines has any bearing on the hoof colour, or vice versa. 

Ermines and non-corresponding stripes in front:









Partial coronet and black hoof in back (yeah, I know it's half buried in sand, but I promise it's all black):


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

My quarter mare has black spots at her coronet band on her white socked leg and there are corresponding black stripes on the hoof to match. I never knew what to call it.


----------

